# Montreal swart ast 1500



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Must have been a good deal because it’s gone.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Now 1800$... same description 
Amplificateur Swart AST | Amplificateurs et pédales | Longueuil/Rive Sud | Kijiji


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

How does someone post an ad, asking close to 2K, and only include one photo?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wait ... it might come back tomorrow at $2000


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

In his defense, he probably got lowball offers. Asking 1800$, selling at 1500$ ???


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes i contacted him he wants 1500. Which is a good price for this amp!


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

SlApBaCkEcHo said:


> Yes i contacted him he wants 1500. Which is a good price for this amp!


 You were looking for a tweed amp. Are you buying it?


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Tought about because im sick and have a gas problem... i want them all 💁‍♂️

But im more intererested in 100% tweed and the higher wattage swarts with master because i never did try them.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I am thinking about a road trip to SMOKE MEAT PETES and pick up the amp too....PETES is way more important


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Theres another one listed i think at 1900 with swart boost and night light which aint bad.


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

SOLD - Swart ST-45 Head - for sale or trade/ SOLD


Like new Swart ST-45 Head - Handwired - w/Footswitch, cables and padded cover - $2300 or trade for other amps plus or minus cash depending - looking for: 65 amps Lil Elvis head, Suhr Badger 18 or 35, Divided by 13, Bad Cat, Friedman etc... Heads mainly - ideally local deals Thanks




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm still wanting one of the stereo swarts


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Back at $1500 but no point linking because it'll be back at a new price any time now. Lol


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Kinda funny


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Back to 1500-1575 this morning. Too bad someone missed the 1450 deal 🙃


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Hah - just saw this thread. I actually got that amp for $1400.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

b-nads said:


> Hah - just saw this thread. I actually got that amp for $1400.


Did you buy that amp from that Kijiji ad? 
Or you are/were the one selling that Swart on Kijiji?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I bought the amp - at least I'm pretty sure of it - can't check the ad anymore, obviously.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

b-nads said:


> I bought the amp - at least I'm pretty sure of it - can't check the ad anymore, obviously.


I wasn't sure if you were saying that you bought the amp $1400... and that was the reason for listing it at 1500 on kijiji.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

No - I offered $1400 and it was accepted so I bought it.


----------

